# New to Shrimp



## RossMartin (31 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

Im looking to add some shrimp to my tank. I have a TMC 600 which is a high tech tank. I have no livestock in the tank but i would like to add some Otto's and some Red Cherry shrimp as part of a clean up crew.

I understand that Red Cherry Shrimp are good for beginners, is that right. I would like something with a bit of colour!

What should i be adding to the RO water to ensure that the shrimps are ok? I don't want to cut it with tap water. I have some Seachem Equilibrium but should i use/add something else.

Many thanks in advance

Ross


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2015)

Hi, there. I don't keep cherries but do have shadow bees. Salty shrimp is great for remineralising ro water for shrimp requirements. You will need a tds pen to get your desired level. If you are using ro you could probably get crs/ cbs instead unless you esp like the look of cherries.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RossMartin (31 Oct 2015)

Hi ldcgroomer!

A TDS pen is on its way! I thought I should go for cherries as they were easier but I do like the look of the crs/cbs I just don't want to dive in and end up killing them! I probably need to read a shrimp for dummies book or webpage so I can get a better understanding of it all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Oct 2015)

From what i understand about cherries a tds between 180 and 500 is good as long as it is stable. I struggled with them because my tds was too low at about 140ppm. Email the sponsors that sell cherries/sakuras to find the exact details for water parameters. some different colour varieties can be had if you fancy something a bit different from cherries.
http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/category.php?id_category=91
http://keenshrimp.co.uk/shrimp/neocaridina


----------



## RossMartin (1 Nov 2015)

Thanks Big Clown, it looks like I have more choice than I thought!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Nov 2015)

Your welcome Ross


----------



## Otto72 (1 Nov 2015)

Sorry to high jack the thread but I have a somewhat related question for lcdgroomer. Quick question for you about using RO Water. Do you use a declorinator like prime when treating your RO for shrimp or do you just treat it only with salty shrimp gh+? I started a related thread in water chemistry section, would appreciate your input


----------



## Lindy (1 Nov 2015)

I will ask someone who uses ro as I use rainwater but I'm pretty sure ro removes the need for dechlorinator.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (1 Nov 2015)

And after reading your other thread I'd keep using dechlorinator  lol...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doozer999 (2 Nov 2015)

...I use just RO for my crs/cbs colony.  I have a basic (and not expensive) 4 stage unit and I don't dechlorinate.  The water comes out totally 'stripped' and ready to have the TDS increased from 0-10 to my desired TDs (about 150), using SaltyShrimp. gH+

I add a few other bits and pieces too - Borneowild Enlive (for bacteria growth), mineral for health, and Black Water.

All is going well...


----------



## Doozer999 (3 Nov 2015)

...it was bought to my attention that my cunning plan, above, is subject to an issue....

As my little RO unit drops in efficiency, which is par the course, the bit/filter that begins to "let through" may allow chlorine/chlromates...as such, I should, actually, consider dechlorination....just in case.

A good point that I didn't consider!  I'm going to incorporate that into my regime!!


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Nov 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> And after reading your other thread I'd keep using dechlorinator  lol...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Have you got a link for this other thread Lindy?


----------



## Lindy (3 Nov 2015)

On phone at the mo, sorry but it is in water chemistry forum

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Nov 2015)

No worries I was just being lazy, I'll have a look


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Nov 2015)

No worries, I was just been lazy. I've found it and here it is for anyone else that's interested.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-to-ro-water.38716


----------

